

Ask YC:  Why does adgridwork.com use a hidden link to www.freeannualcreditreports.org? - amichail

This is an ad exchange service. But the following in the display-ad code provided makes me suspicious:<p>&#60;a href='http://www.freeannualcreditreports.org' style='display: none'&#62;Free Annual Credit Report&#60;/a&#62;<p>What is this all about?
======
cperciva
_What is this all about?_

Convincing search engines that the specified link is very relevant for the
search terms "Free" and "Credit Report".

~~~
amichail
So this service is not legit? I should not use it?

~~~
aristus
Totally illegit.

~~~
dbrush
.. to quit .. hey hey.

